# Askari und Kogha Ruten



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Angelfreunde und Sparfüchse 

Hat wer von euch Erfahrung mit Askari? Also Versand und Abwicklung, Garantie etc? 

Weiters, möchte ich nachfragen, ob ihr eventuell Erfahrungen mit Kogha Ruten habts, speziell möchte ich die Kogha Dropshot Rute kaufen. Link: http://www.angelsport.de/kogha-dropshot-set_0160975.html

Für 30 EUR ist die Rute fast schon geschenkt was mich schon wieder mistraurisch macht...  Habt ihr eventuell Alternative?

Danke und weiterhin Tight Lines!

Nibble


----------



## arnichris (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Gegenfrage - was kann man für 30 Euro falsch machen? 
 Soweit ich weiß haben die Kogha-Produkte ziemlich lange Garantie und selbst wenn die Rute Schrott ist, ist nicht viel verloren...


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



arnichris schrieb:


> Gegenfrage - was kann man für 30 Euro falsch machen?
> Soweit ich weiß haben die Kogha-Produkte ziemlich lange Garantie und selbst wenn die Rute Schrott ist, ist nicht viel verloren...



30 eur ist 30 eur... manche müssen mehr als 3 stunde arbeiten um 30 eur netto zu haben... 

aber interessant, dass Kogha-Produkte lange Garantie haben  das ist schon mal ein Punkt 

Danke


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



NotEvenANibble schrieb:


> 30 eur ist 30 eur... manche müssen mehr als 3 stunde arbeiten um 30 eur netto zu haben...
> 
> aber interessant, dass Kogha-Produkte lange Garantie haben  das ist schon mal ein Punkt
> 
> Danke



Tja und wer hart für sein Geld arbeiten muss, sollte dann direkt was vernünftiges kaufen.
 Ein Angler sagte mir mal: Ich habe kaum Geld oder wenig Geld, weshalb ich mir kein Billigkram kaufe.

 Ruten kann ich nix sagen, aber Rollen, habe eine Kogha gekauft zum brandungsangeln, da die nix taugen und ich eh nur zwei dreimal im Jahr los komme, bedeutet das bei 5 Jahren Garantie, das ich mir eine Rolle gekauft habe, mittlerweile aber die Nachfolgerserie davon fische und die insgesamt dritte Rolle davon habe, da immer auf Garantie getauscht wurde.


----------



## CaptainPike (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Ok, eine Combo inkl Schnur und Köder für 30 Euro. Ich frage mich bei sowas immer, was wohl Material- und Lohnkosten ausgemacht haben. So eine Rolle z.B. ist ja kein Plastikklotz den man mal eben so mit ner Maschine in ne Form giesst und der dann fertig in die Pappschachtel fällt #c


----------



## JimiG (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Kogha-Ruten sind nicht verkehrt. Aber von Rollen lasse ich die Hände nachdem mir die zweite nach nur einem Jahr Nutzung kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## daci7 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> [...]So eine Rolle z.B. ist ja kein Plastikklotz den man mal eben so mit ner Maschine in ne Form giesst und der dann fertig in die Pappschachtel fällt #c



... da wär ich bei der angesprochenen Rolle nicht so sicher ...

Ob da in der Fertigung mal jemand persönlich Hand angelegt hat?! #c


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Du bekommst was du zahlst. Ganz einfach. Wer denkt für das Geld was vernüntiges zu bekommen sei es Rute oder Rolle, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. 
Ganz ehrlich, das macht doch keinen Spaß mit sowas zu angeln. Es muss ja nicht immer die 500 Euro High End Rute sein, aber selbst für 200 Euro sollte man eine einigermaßen anständige Rute mit Rolle bekommen. 
Klar ist das für manche viel Geld, aber dann am Besten sparen und danach freuen. Angeln ist allgemein kein günstiges Hobby wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt.


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



Seele schrieb:


> Du bekommst was du zahlst. Ganz einfach. Wer denkt für das Geld was vernüntiges zu bekommen sei es Rute oder Rolle, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.
> Ganz ehrlich, das macht doch keinen Spaß mit sowas zu angeln. Es muss ja nicht immer die 500 Euro High End Rute sein, aber selbst für 200 Euro sollte man eine einigermaßen anständige Rute mit Rolle bekommen.
> Klar ist das für manche viel Geld, aber dann am Besten sparen und danach freuen. Angeln ist allgemein kein günstiges Hobby wenn man es ernsthaft betreibt.



Danke für deine Antwort 

Leider kann ich dir da nicht ganz zustimmen. Ob meine Rute 30 EURO ist oder 300 EUR, ob Kogha oder Shimano, beide fangen Fische, vorausgesetzt, mein Köder samt Haken wird von einem Fisch gebissen. 

Ist wie Autofahren: 

Was kann ein Dacia? Von A nach B fahren, 
Was kann ein VW? Von A nach B fahren mit Navi, 
Was kann ein Porsche? Von A nach B fahren, mit Navi, Ledersitz, V8 motor etc etc

Im Endeffekt, fahren sie dich alle von A nach B... und wenn man ein Unfall hat ganz egal welches Auto es ist,  es wird zur Schrottteile verarbeitet.. 

So betrachte ich das auch mit Ruten. 

Klar Angeln ist nicht wirklich ein billiges Unterfangen deshalb habe ich das auch hier in Günstig Kaufen & Tipps  gepostet


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Nur von allein springt der Fisch auch nicht in den Kescher nach dem Biss, den mußte dann auch schon drillen.
Ob das mit der Rolle Spaß macht (und auch wie lange das Teil hält), wag ich zu bezweifeln.
Ist für mich eher ne Kinderausrüstung.

Für je 40-50€ bekommt man schon durchaus Ruten und Rollen, mit denen man auch Spaß haben kann.
Bei so nem 30€-Komplettset würde ich mich eher ärgern dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben, vor allem dann wenn ich dafür ne Weile stricken muss.
Ne Tüte Kaffee ist da mehr wert wie diese Rolle.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Ruten aus dem Haus hatte ich schon einige in der Hand. Von "damit kann man einen Fisch fangen" bis hin zu "gar nicht übel, wirklich überhaupt nicht übel" war alles dabei. Aber alles durchweg brauchbares Werkzeug.

Rollen würde ich dort aber keine kaufen und der Service des Hauses ist so legendär, dass sich mir die Frage nach Askari, Kogha, Salmo und wie die ganzen Hausmarken sowieso nie stellen wird.


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nur von allein springt der Fisch auch nicht in den Kescher nach dem Biss, den mußte dann auch schon drillen.
> Ob das mit der Rolle Spaß macht (und auch wie lange das Teil hält), wag ich zu bezweifeln.
> Ist für mich eher ne Kinderausrüstung.
> 
> ...




Die Rolle und Köder werden sowieso entsorgt. Habe eine gebrauchte Quantum 510FD gebraucht gekauft. Als köder kommen sowieso nur Keitechs in Frage.  

Mal klar stellen, nur die Rute interessiert mich


----------



## CaptainPike (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Das macht erstrecht keinen Sinn. Für das Geld bekommst du auch eine brauchbare Cormoran oder DAM und brauchst nichts wegschmeissen


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Das macht erstrecht keinen Sinn. Für das Geld bekommst du auch eine brauchbare Cormoran oder DAM und brauchst nichts wegschmeissen



ahhh now we talking  

Konkretes, wenns geht? Dropshotrute?


----------



## Maxthecat (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Wenn du eh nur eine Rute benötigst denn investiere die 30 € in eine von diesen hier : http://www.angelsport.de/berkley-fireflex-spin-angelruten_0164893.html#ratings

Da habe ich selber eine von gekauft und bin für den Preis sehr zufrieden von Qualität , Verarbeitung und Aktion der Rute !


----------



## KaroFisch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Moin & Grüezi,
ich kenne die Askari Drop Shot Rute nicht, aber wenn eine günstige Rute in der Richtung DS gesucht wird würde ich alternativ die Greys Prowla GS Drop Shot 20-45 vorschlagen. Ich hab sie mir vor 3 Jahren für 45 Euro bei Moritz Nord zugelegt als ich wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen habe und es ist immer noch meine Allround Raubfischrute. 3 Jahre sind nu nich so lang, aber bei geschätzten 100 Tagen am Wasser/Jahr ist es schon n bisschen was. 
Das man damit weniger Spass hat als mit einem 200 Euro Stock kann ich schon aus Mangel an Erfahrung bisher nicht sagen. Ich hab aber als Kind angeln ganz ohne Rute gelernt und trotzdem immer Spass gehabt. 
Bei ner 400 Euro Kombo hätte ich eher Sorge das sie weg ist wenn ich hier im Hafen z.B. zum releasen kurz zum Ponton runterrennen muss. 
Insgesamt war ich von den Askari Ruten beim begrapschen im Laden nicht so begeistert, aber das ist sicher auch Geschmacksache. 
Die Greys ist für meinen Geschmack etwas kopflastig und zum jiggen mit über 14g Köpfen eher weich. Aber zum Dropshotten sollte sie ja auch eher soft sein in der Spitze. Ich hab mir unten ein kleines Kontergewicht dran gemacht.  
Zum Zander jiggen mit schwereren Köpfen suche ich mir bei Gelegenheit noch mal was gutes, schnelles & günstiges. Hab bisher die Bushwhacker oder Favorite-Ruten im Auge. Zum Barsche ärgern hab ich die alte Penzill 1,5-6g.  
Sicher hat auch die 200 und die 400 Euro Rute ihre Berechtigung und vielleicht hätte ich damit ein paar Fische mehr gefangen, aber aus meiner Sicht liegt es mehr an Köder & Angler als an Rute & Rolle. 
Grüsse vonne Elbe


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Wenn du eh nur eine Rute benötigst denn investiere die 30 € in eine von diesen hier : http://www.angelsport.de/berkley-fireflex-spin-angelruten_0164893.html#ratings
> 
> Da habe ich selber eine von gekauft und bin für den Preis sehr zufrieden von Qualität , Verarbeitung und Aktion der Rute !



Ciao! ja habe ich selber, ist wirklich eine feine rute, benutze ich gerne für UL angeln, da macht sogar eine u20 Barsch sehr viel freude beim drillen 

als Dropshot rute, enttäuscht mich das ein bisschen (vielleicht, weil meine rute wenig WG hat).


----------



## CaptainPike (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



NotEvenANibble schrieb:


> ahhh now we talking
> 
> Konkretes, wenns geht? Dropshotrute?



 Cormoran Red Master oder Black Master. Kriegst fürn Appel undn Ei und die sind wirklich ok. Die Red Master scheint allerdings kaum noch kriegen zu sein


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Moin & Grüezi,
> ich kenne die Askari Drop Shot Rute nicht, aber wenn eine günstige Rute in der Richtung DS gesucht wird würde ich alternativ die Greys Prowla GS Drop Shot 20-45 vorschlagen. Ich hab sie mir vor 3 Jahren für 45 Euro bei Moritz Nord zugelegt als ich wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen habe und es ist immer noch meine Allround Raubfischrute. 3 Jahre sind nu nich so lang, aber bei geschätzten 100 Tagen am Wasser/Jahr ist es schon n bisschen was.
> Das man damit weniger Spass hat als mit einem 200 Euro Stock kann ich schon aus Mangel an Erfahrung bisher nicht sagen. Ich hab aber als Kind angeln ganz ohne Rute gelernt und trotzdem immer Spass gehabt.
> Bei ner 400 Euro Kombo hätte ich eher Sorge das sie weg ist wenn ich hier im Hafen z.B. zum releasen kurz zum Ponton runterrennen muss.
> ...




Genau das meine ich auch! nicht die Rute/Rolle fängt ein fisch, es liegt mehr an Köder und Angler. Deshalb investiere ich lieber mein Geld an hochwertigen Köder als eine Rute. Zumal, dass wenn ich diese 30EUR Rute dann zufällig verliere oder kaputt geht, dann kann ich das verkraften. Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst eine 300 EUR teure P&M Rute, du legst das kurz beiseite und ins wasser gerutscht... schon sinkt deine 300 EUR Rute am Boden des Gewässers... 

Dein Vorschlag habe ich vermerkt  Danke Dir und schöne Grüsse nach Hamburg!


----------



## Maxthecat (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Da gibt es ja verschiedene Längen und WG von den Berkley Ruten. Oder du nimmst ca . das  dreifache an Geld in die Hand und holst dir eine von Major Craft :m


----------



## NotEvenANibble (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja verschiedene Längen und WG von den Berkley Ruten. Oder du nimmst ca . das  dreifache an Geld in die Hand und holst dir eine von Major Craft :m



hahahah Ja  vielleicht mal, wenn meine Berkley Rute kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Ruten aus dem Haus hatte ich schon einige in der Hand. Von "damit kann man einen Fisch fangen" bis hin zu "gar nicht übel, wirklich überhaupt nicht übel" war alles dabei. Aber alles durchweg brauchbares Werkzeug.
> 
> Rollen würde ich dort aber keine kaufen und der Service des Hauses ist so legendär, dass sich mir die Frage nach Askari, Kogha, Salmo und wie die ganzen Hausmarken sowieso nie stellen wird.




Salmo ist also ne Hausmarke von Askari?#t|rolleyes man lernt nie aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Andal meinte ganz sicher nicht die Salmo-KuKö, sondern eher die Taschen, Futterale usw. mit diesem Label, das Askari vetreibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Richtig, die heißen identisch. Ohne was miteinander zu tun zu haben.

Ich jedenfalls beschränke mich aber ausschließlich auf die polnischen Wobbler


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Natürlich nur der Haus-Gruscht von Askari!


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



NotEvenANibble schrieb:


> vorausgesetzt, mein Köder samt Haken wird von einem Fisch gebissen.
> 
> 
> 
> Der ist gut :q:vik:


----------



## bombe20 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

zu askari hier vor ort:
der service in der filiale m.m.n. nicht sonderlich herausragend, vor allem, wenn man beratung nötig hat und der laden von einer einzigen person geschmissen wird, die keine ahnung vom angeln hat und auch nicht weiß, wo das gewünschte produkt rumliegt.
sie haben sich zickig beim rückgaberecht innerhalb zweier wochen. zumindest wurde das mir gegenüber so geäußert. sie könnten die ware ja dann nicht wieder als ungefischt verkaufen. in anspruch habe ich das recht noch nicht genommen, würde es aber darauf ankommen lassen.
garantie habe ich bisher einmal beansprucht und nach einiger wartezeit anstandslos ersatz bekommen.

askari online:
der versand dauert mitunter etwas. warum, weiß ich nicht. kann sein, das die direkt aus den filialen versenden, wo das produkt noch vorrätig ist. meine vermutung.
das warenwirtschaftssystem ist ok. habe mal eine rolle zurück geschickt und nach monaten den gutschriftzettel im verpackungsmaterial gefunden, welches ich entsorgen wollte. kurzer anruf: der betrag war meinem konto gutgeschrieben und ich hatte das geld drei tage später auf meinem konto.
askari versendet ordentlich und sicher verpackt.

von askari-hausmarken habe ich bisher abstand genommen. dazu wirkt mir der laden dann doch zu discounter-mäßig.
online lassen sich nach einigen abenden recherche immer mal wieder schnäppchen machen und ich kann vom service bisher nichts nachteiliges berichten.


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Hallo zusammen,
mit Askariprodukten verhält es sich wie mit allen Marken, manches ist gut, anderes wiederum weniger gut. 

Zu den Rollen und dem Kleinkram kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, lass die Finger davon, das können andere besser. 
Bei den Ruten haben sie echt zugelegt, gerade die Kogha Classy Serie und die Mastertool Serie lohnt es sich mal genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen. 

Zu deiner Dropshot-Kombi, kenne ich ebenfalls, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Wenn dun eh ne Rolle hast, dann such dir ne günstige Rute - da findest du bei Askari im Sale bestimmt was besseres,...(die z.B.)


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

http://fischdeal.de/deals/effzett-meth-ds-distance2842017


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Da wären noch die Kongerruten..... die sind preiswert. Es gibt einen eigenen Thread dazu.

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-roll...tuemart&view=category&keyword=Konger+Dynamix+

Falls Interesse, ich habe noch eine wenig gebrauchte die passen könnte.
Glaube es war die 21gr.


----------



## Raubwels (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Hi,
ich hatte mir damals (ist schon ewig her) eine Rute mit Rolle von Kogha geholt und für beides zusammen nicht mal 40 € gezahlt. Ich hatte sie 10 Jahre bei jedem Angelausflug dabei und auch benutzt. Nach 10 Jahren war aber schluss und die Sachen wurden gegen jüngere ausgetauscht.
Man kann von einer 30 € Rute nicht das erwarten was man von einer 300€ erwartet und da ist die Marke egal.
Meiner Meinung nach ist aber eine Günstige Rute nicht schlecht, wenn ich keine Wunder erwarte.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## vermesser (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Mal ehrlich, glaubt einer von euch, dass Kogha für 30 Euro extra schlechte Ruten baut? Quark. Die Ruten sind genauso brauchbar (oder brauchbarer, da kein Markenaufschlag) wie alle anderen 30 Euro Ruten. Wenn man genau guckt, findet man da etwas fischbares. Es ist nicht mehr mein Bereich, aber es ging lange Zeit auch mit solchem Gerät.


----------



## vermesser (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Allerdings sind die billigen Rollen *alle* Schrott!!!! Egal welche Marke!


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

OT on:

Cool, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen #h- dachte schon, Du hättest Dich komplett verkrümelt.

OT off.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, glaubt einer von euch, dass Kogha für 30 Euro extra schlechte Ruten baut? Quark. Die Ruten sind genauso brauchbar (oder brauchbarer, da kein Markenaufschlag) wie alle anderen 30 Euro Ruten. Wenn man genau guckt, findet man da etwas fischbares. Es ist nicht mehr mein Bereich, aber es ging lange Zeit auch mit solchem Gerät.



Wenn man etwas älter ist und obendrein ehrlich, muss man aber auch zugeben, dass man sich um solche Qualitäten vor 40 Jahren noch geprügelt hätte. Wir sind alle etwas verwöhnter geworden, ohne dass ich das wirklich schlecht finde.


----------



## aelos (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Askari und Kogha Ruten*

Naja ich finde die koga rollen brauchbar..


----------

